# Self Taught Muay Thai



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok. Because I'm a fulltime college student, and I work in the evenings, I don't really have any time to go to Muay Thai classes. Would it be a good idea to try and teach it to myself for now so that I become familiar with it until I can attend classes?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well until you can attend classes, that sounds like a good idea. But if you want to become good at it, you want to be taking classes.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, if you have a video camera I suggest you record your self training and put it in the MMA video section and people can help you with your technique.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> Ok. Because I'm a fulltime college student, and I work in the evenings, I don't really have any time to go to Muay Thai classes. Would it be a good idea to try and teach it to myself for now so that I become familiar with it until I can attend classes?


a good thing to do is if your going to start doing that is try to find some one who would be willing spar with u and hold pads for u. It makes a big difference i find


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok. Any equipment recommendations?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> Ok. Any equipment recommendations?


what do u have available to u right now?


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Choke_Wire said:


> a good thing to do is if your going to start doing that is try to find some one who would be willing spar with u and hold pads for u. It makes a big difference i find


The few people that do train around here are extremely elitist and can be real jerks, so I may have a hard time with that part of my training.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Choke_Wire said:


> what do u have available to u right now?


The local gym and this next paycheck a stationary punching bag >.< We're talking basics lol.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> The few people that do train around here are extremely elitist and can be real pricks, so I may have a hard time with that part of my training.


I know that feeling lol, give it time, people are always joining and leaving gyms all the time. Eventually u will find some to train with


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

But it IS possible to make decent progress teaching myself right?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> The local gym and this next paycheck a stationary punching bag >.< We're talking basics lol.


nice start

for straight Muay Thai (assuming you not training ground)

get a pair of heavy gloves (16 onz is what i use)
a jump rope (great for foot work and cardio)
hand wraps
a mouth piece (cheep even if u don't need it right now)
a big mirror (cheaper than a camera and if u stand at the right angle u can see all the mistakes your making)




sfitzen said:


> But it IS possible to make decent progress teaching myself right?


o totally, it's easer for some then others but if u really want to do it and your putting in the time there is no reason why you can't. (I know becasue i taught my self in the beginning and won 6 kick boxing matches....lost my first 2 though lol)


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Also take note, though you may feel comfortable when you're training and feel that you're some what of a stud, when you're training with somebody else, it becomes completely different.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Choke_Wire said:


> nice start
> 
> for straight Muay Thai (assuming you not training ground)
> 
> ...


That rocks. Thanks for the positive info its helping my spirits alot. I was super bummed when I found out all the classes around here were at night and I thought all hope was lost. 16oz for bag gloves, what are standard Muay Thai match gloves, 10oz?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> That rocks. Thanks for the positive info its helping my spirits alot. I was super bummed when I found out all the classes around here were at night and I thought all hope was lost. 16oz for bag gloves, what are standard Muay Thai match gloves, 10oz?


i don't know I've never done Muay Thai just American free style. But i find the heaver the glove the faster my hand fly with mma 4 onz gloves


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

This is a big time NO! All you'll do it form bad habits that will be hard to change once you start classes.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

EC_Raider_07 said:


> This is a big time NO! All you'll do it form bad habits that will be hard to change once you start classes.


its better than sitting around wishing he could train


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

So... just... what then? >.< Get in shape? Prepare for classes?


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> its better than sitting around wishing he could train


Then he can work on his conditioning and doing drills to get better. I can tell you right now, having no coach will set you back eventually. Because, you'll have to take the time to fix the mistakes you've taught yourself (you don't even know what mistakes you're looking for, so why buy a camera or mirror?)


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

He can improve a lot if he has good videos to train from and the right equipment along with a good mindset. It's a plus if he has a camera so people on the forum can help him too.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

a camera! thats genius. film a drill and see if i'm doing something wrong! i need to get into shape before i do anything and i would much rather have it taught to me.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> So... just... what then? >.< Get in shape? Prepare for classes?


Don't worry about mistakes in your technique right now. Do lots of stretching for those high kicks and knees, Do jump rope/push ups/sit up/pull up/ squats routines to build up cardio and core strength then hit the bag until your arms feel like their going to fall of, and if you can still find time try to go for runs and find a nice long staircase to run up and down for cardio and leg strength . You can do all these with out going to a gym and they work great. When you start doing real classes you will be a tank.


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> Don't worry about mistakes in your technique right now. Do lots of stretching for those high kicks and knees, Do jump rope/push ups/sit up/pull up/ squats routines to build up cardio and core strength then hit the bag until your arms feel like their going to fall of, and if you can still find time try to go for runs and find a nice long staircase to run up and down for cardio and leg strength . You can do all these with out going to a gym and they work great. When you start doing real classes you will be a tank.


Don't worry about bad technique now? Good technique needs to start from day one. He needs to learn the basics of any art before he just goes doing it.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

EC_Raider_07 said:


> Don't worry about bad technique now? Good technique needs to start from day one. He needs to learn the basics of any art before he just goes doing it.


well as he said in a post above he can't attend classes right now so he won't be able to develop good techniques right now anyway so why not get into shape so when he does go to class he will have an easer time.

I know it's a good idea be cause I had to do this my self. I stretched every night got my cardio up and my strength up and watched lots of tapes (good old bas rutten) and learned from that. So by t5he time i did go to classes I wasn't the best guy their but I held my own.

O ya by the way watch some bas tapes if you can find them, he goes over some good stuff for beginners


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

I think that my biggest issue and my errors will lie in my kick techniques, especially in my left leg as I never use it >.<


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> I think that my biggest issue and my errors will lie in my kick techniques, especially in my left leg as I never use it >.<


do u even switch to south paw stand for your left kick, cuz that is a good way to get power behind it. (Assuming power is the problem)


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm going to say its not so much power thats the issue as coordination in that leg.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> I'm going to say its not so much power thats the issue as coordination in that leg.


Do you spin you right heel when u kick. You should make sure you right heel is almost pointed at the target you are trying to hit


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> well as he said in a post above he can't attend classes right now so he won't be able to develop good techniques right now anyway so why not get into shape so when he does go to class he will have an easer time.
> 
> I know it's a good idea be cause I had to do this my self. I stretched every night got my cardio up and my strength up and watched lots of tapes (good old bas rutten) and learned from that. So by t5he time i did go to classes I wasn't the best guy their but I held my own.
> 
> O ya by the way watch some bas tapes if you can find them, he goes over some good stuff for beginners


Well I didn't practice anything before I started training, and I went in holding my own. Once I was training for a short while I started getting good because I had learned good technique.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Choke_Wire said:


> Do you spin you right heel when u kick. You should make sure you right heel is almost pointed at the target you are trying to hit


Spin my heel, like rotate my foot?


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

EC_Raider_07 said:


> Well I didn't practice anything before I started training, and I went in holding my own. Once I was training for a short while I started getting good because I had learned good technique.


How old were you when you first started?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> Spin my heel, like rotate my foot?


yes, after you have took your other foot off the ground. sry i don't know if im telling you things already know.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

No it makes sense now, its just a little late is all haha. No i don't rotate my planted heel. should i?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> No it makes sense now, its just a little late is all haha. No i don't rotate my planted heel. should i?


to get proper power and tecnque you need to. The front of you foot should stay in the same place and the heel should turn 90 degrees from its origainal point. (Assuming you already know a proper stance to a kick)


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

No, no idea. I'm starting from the beginning here.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Start by downloading a couple of instructional videos so you at least theoretically have an idea of how you should do it. There might be some in this forum's video section (haven't looked) or otherwise it's pretty easy to find elsewhere.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend trying to learn yourself, for the reasons EC_Raider_07 stated. Technique is really important and you don't want to develop bad habits. As a boxing instructor once told me, "Practice doesn't make perfect. *Perfect practice* makes perfect."


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> How old were you when you first started?


I was 17.


----------



## Bad News Brown (Aug 14, 2007)

You will never be able to become skilled or even proficient without sparring. Never. But if I were in your situation do one class a week to learn proper technique then I would get myself a good bag and practice my ass off. At least then when you do have more time to devote to it and spar you'll be ahead of the game a little.

When I started I was just like you, not a lot of time to devote to classes, etc...but what I found after I got into it was that fighting is addictive. I just started cutting other things out of my life to make time. While my friends were at the bar on Friday nights I was training, when everyone else was sleeping off a hangover on Saturday morning I was training. You just might be surprised how much time you can find when you want to.

Good luck.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

You're right, I will find time to do it. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

its kinda hard to teach your self an art...a book cant really teach you either

you can try but then again that makes it not really muay thai, because its not the real thing


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

tough one. both sides got valid points here. 

Why not teach yourself something like boxing? That you can teach yourself. Muay Thai is pretty complex and I think it'd be very difficult to have any sort of attention to detial on errors. 


Teach yourself boxing and maybe practice with friends or something.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Dude, don't go to muy thai classes if you don't have time. College is way more important. If you time for one a week thats good but it sounds like you're going to force your self to make time.


----------



## zderekv (Aug 14, 2007)

EC_Raider_07 said:


> This is a big time NO! All you'll do it form bad habits that will be hard to change once you start classes.


FACT! it's harder to erase bad habbits than it is to learn from the beginning. i suggest working on strength, flexability, and general fitness rather than trying to home-school yourself in a martial art that can be somewhat complex. my guess is that if you go that route you will become very frustrated when you begin formal training. good luck in which ever direction you choose and don't give up.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah i've decided that my best option will be to go on the 2 days i have off and then practice my ass off at home that way i'm learning the technique and when i go back to class if i'm making errors its only been for about a week and it'll be easy to fix and so on.


----------



## zderekv (Aug 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: good call


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

definitely agree w/ the folks who say to build up the cadrio & all around strength. and stretch like a mofo. one class a week to keep up on the technique at bare minimum, is a fantastic idea.

best of luck.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

glad everyone could help you, best of luck man and ask if you need anymore help


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah thanks for answering my redundant questions! I know you guys probably have answered them all a thousand times before but this is the only place I can really ask 'em! >.<


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Watch Buakaw and get on the heavy bag every day. Trust me my friend tried it and he's actually pretty good. Evan Tanner actually learned to fight from instructional videos and he was Middlewieght Champ.... he didn't defend it but he was still champ. there is always a way


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

sfitzen said:


> But it IS possible to make decent progress teaching myself right?


Not really. I wouldn't suggest teaching yourself. If you do, you may develop habits that are wrong, and your fundamentals will also be poor. I also go to college full time and have a job, and I have time to attend classes. Going to a MT class even 2 days a week would make a huge difference.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah thats what i'm going to do, classes twice a week and then train the rest so that i can still get better on my own time but i still have the structure of having a trainer.


----------

